# changing capping station M2



## zealtattoo (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello everybody, I´m new to all of this.
I just wonder if someone knows how to change the capping station to a DTG M2?
I had a really hard time with my machine, there is no service in my country, and i had to do everything over the phone. I change the printhead, the dampers a fuse, and now the capping station seems to be the problem...it seems the problems never end.
Theres no manual to download and the technician from the company has never change on the M2!!!! so I have 2 choices , to send the machine 2000km or do it my self 
Thanks in advance


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

this picture will help, be careful of the 2 wire connectors for the pump assembly

who is your dealer?
what country are you located in?
are you sure your problem has been diagnosed properly


----------



## zealtattoo (Oct 13, 2012)

erich said:


> this picture will help, be careful of the 2 wire connectors for the pump assembly
> 
> who is your dealer?
> what country are you located in?
> are you sure your problem has been diagnosed properly


Hello Erich , thanks for taking your time to answer the question.
I did not received the photo mentioned ?!
Anyway , I decided to send the machine back so the technician can take a proper look into it, I spoke to him over the phone and he wasn't sure 100% anymore that the capping station was causing the problem.
Anyway I got to fix this problem ASAP, the M2 has stood still now for 2 month 

(the problem? I cant get the cymk to the dampers, The pump is working , there is a new printhead, and the fuse has been changed . I dont think there is an air leak. oh and the dampers has been changed as well. so I can´t do a power cleaning either because the cleaning fluid can reach the dampers either. )


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

It appears the picture did not load, I am trying again now but it keeps dropping out on me.

It does sound like the capping station is blocked or the head is not sitting properly on the capping station which will then draw air instead of the pump actually drawing through the ink. Have you tried using a syringe to draw ink to the damper, if this works then you have no issues with the ink lines.

Are you cleaning your capping station regularly to avoid it blocking?


----------



## zealtattoo (Oct 13, 2012)

erich said:


> It appears the picture did not load, I am trying again now but it keeps dropping out on me.
> 
> It does sound like the capping station is blocked or the head is not sitting properly on the capping station which will then draw air instead of the pump actually drawing through the ink. Have you tried using a syringe to draw ink to the damper, if this works then you have no issues with the ink lines.
> 
> Are you cleaning your capping station regularly to avoid it blocking?



Hello , yes i have try and there is no problem with the lines. If i disconnect the lines from the dampers then the ink come thru without a problem,the issue is when i connect the lines to the dampers, there is a new printhead and dampers so that leaves? capping station thanks for your help btw.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

yes it leaves capping station or proper seating of print head


----------



## zealtattoo (Oct 13, 2012)

Jerry, is it some way I can test if it is the capping station that is causing the problem?maybe is just the Cap Top, and not the entirely capping station.
once again , thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## zealtattoo (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Jerry , I took the capping station out to properly clean it, and put it back. then I put some ink on the Cap Top to see if there is god connection with the printhead, and there it was. I post a photo of the result !!!
Is there a way to correct this problem? I´m sure this got to be the problem causing the ink not reaching the dampers...or?


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

when the machine is doing a headclean and the head moves away from the capping station, use a syringe and put some cleaning solution onto the top of the capping station, if the pump sucks this down then you have no problems with the capping station itself. Be very careful not to apply too much cleaning solution, you dont want this squirting everywhere and possibly causing a short circuit with any ribbon cables etc.

Looking at the photo you posted, to me it looks like the print head is not inserted properly, it appears to be angled, if you look at the top left corner of the print head in relation to the plastic housing, this appears to be angled. often you can simply reseat this by hand so it sits flush.

Where are you located?


----------



## zealtattoo (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello , thanks I have fixed the problem with the printhead, and did the test you said , and yes it seems to be a problem with the pump of the capping station, the fluid stay put , so now i have order a new one, so now I can't do much until it gets here.
I´m located in sweden, and sadly Dtg imp.... have no dealer here 
Thanks Jerry, I will be back after I tested the new Capping station , hopefully thats the end of it.
The machines is only 6 months old, so it seams strange to have capping station problems so early.
But if this don't resolve my problem I will have to send it back with all the fuzz that a transportation implicates .
Now I´m not really sure that it was necessary to change the printhead, fuse and dampers...


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Correct we dont have a dealer in Sweden, I spoke to the UK office and they dont have a record of selling a machine direct to Sweden, did you buy through another European dealer?

Maybe you can send me the serial number of the machine?

I think the capping station should not be so hard to replace, 

a capping station can easily block in that time frame if it is not getting flushed every so often, in fact, I flush mine at the end of every working day in the same way as described above, this should stop the cap from blocking


----------

